# Case 235 three point



## jdibble (Aug 7, 2012)

My 3-point hitch is not working. It failed as I was using my box scraper. Great timing. I had to shovel out the dirt because I couldn't lift the scraper. I checked and cleaned the filter and the locking device to be sure it was free. The lever seems to activate the valve because I notice thehosejumping when itis moved. Any suggestions?


----------

